# Can anyone help please?, looking for a rare CD!



## MadOnVaux!

Been after this one for ages, and never seen it on ebay etc, just wondered if any members on here maybe had it tucked away somewhere...It's called:

*Metal Killers Kollection - Volume II*

and it's on the 'Castle Communications' label

and this is what the front looks like:










I have Volumes 1 & 3 and would like Volume 2 aswell

Thankyou


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

http://www.soundstagedirect.com/metal-killers-kollection-vinyl-lp.shtml

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listing/B006ZYAARS/ref=dp_olp_0?ie=UTF8&condition=all


----------



## MadOnVaux!

VW Golf-Fan said:


> http://www.soundstagedirect.com/metal-killers-kollection-vinyl-lp.shtml
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listing/B006ZYAARS/ref=dp_olp_0?ie=UTF8&condition=all


erm, i said CD.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

MadOnVaux! said:


> erm, i said CD.


No need to be rude.

Go & search it yourself.


----------



## MadOnVaux!

VW Golf-Fan said:


> No need to be rude.
> 
> Go & search it yourself.


Who's being rude?, i was just stating what i was looking for.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

MadOnVaux! said:


> Who's being rude?, i was just stating what i was looking for.


It was your tone, you could have said it in a more pleasant way - nevermind.


----------



## R7KY D

:lol:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

R7KY D said:


> :lol:


D!ck.


----------



## [email protected]

that right there embraces the spirit of DW, new forum members will be impressed with your response. o im not looking for it on CD...


----------



## R7KY D

VW Golf-Fan said:


> D!ck.


Someone taken your toys away ?


----------



## CraigQQ

VW Golf-Fan said:


> It was your tone, you could have said it in a more pleasant way - nevermind.


tone would be an audible effect.

words on a website can have any tone you imagine.. clearly you were(subconsciously) looking for something to set you off.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

R7KY D said:


> Someone taken your toys away ?


No. Just a bit annoyed that you felt the need to 'stick your ore in' & mock fun in one way with your lol sign.

I was originally trying to help the OP but I misread he was looking for it on CD.


----------



## R7KY D

:lol: = You get annoyed 

And you call me a d*** ?

You obviously knew what part of the converstaion the :lol: was aimed at , Maybe you didn't , But name calling is just rude, ignorant , inmature , Have a nice evening


----------



## [email protected]

CraigQQ said:


> tone would be an audible effect.
> 
> words on a website can have any tone you imagine.. clearly you were(subconsciously) looking for something to set you off.


i got the same, from the words written to, it came across rude.

it could have read

"Hi thanks for your help but im looking for it on CD" :thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

R7KY D said:


> :lol: = You get annoyed
> 
> And you call me a d*** ?
> 
> You obviously knew what part of the coverstaion the :lol: was aimed at , Maybe you didn't , But name calling is just rude, ignorant , inmature , Have a nice evening


I took the :lol: to be a dig aimed at me meaning you found my response laughable (seeing as I was the only one that bothred to reply at the time.)

So of course that annoyed me seeing as you had nothing nice/decent to say, instead you just put a feckin emoticon expressing what you thought of my responses.

And I think you'll find that your :lol: sign is rude too - taking the seriousness out of the thread with your childish ways.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

CraigQQ said:


> tone would be an audible effect.


Not necessarilly (sp?) cleverclogs.

I mean for example in a text message or email it is generally considered to be shouting if you write in full caps as opposed to lower case........so there that isn't exactly 'audible' just 'static'.


----------



## gregb

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I took the :lol: to be a dig aimed at me meaning you found my response laughable (seeing as I was the only one that bothred to reply at the time.)
> 
> So of course that annoyed me seeing as you had nothing nice/decent to say, instead you just put a feckin emoticon expressing what you thought of my responses.
> 
> And I think you'll find that your :lol: sign is rude too - taking the seriousness out of the thread with your childish ways.


FFS. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## BeeDubz

All this over a CD lol grow up


----------



## 11alan111

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Tw*t.


not very ladylike but still nice to see you standing up for yourself go girl


----------



## SteveTDCi

To be fair he was only trying to help.


----------



## Derekh929

Wow Gof fan what going on with you, you are always up for a bit of banter but we often in emails forms reply sometimes of cuff and I don't the OP poster ment to come a cross that way cheer up its Saturday, it should be me that annoyed I just finished painting house shed and large log cabin and hate painting lol


----------



## -Simon-

Sorry no idea where you can get this on CD, but reminded me of vol 1 which I have on vinyl...included some classic Uriah Heep


----------



## DW Sheriff

Now back on topic and lets play nicely.


----------



## J1ODY A

I am available for hugs if anyone needs one 

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## kempe

J1ODY A said:


> I am available for hugs if anyone needs one
> 
> Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


 Me first


----------



## Trip tdi

VW Golf Fan, what's going on, you love a banter on here :thumb:

Must admit the first page did crack me up, love your style


----------



## MadOnVaux!

VW Golf-Fan said:


> It was your tone, you could have said it in a more pleasant way - nevermind.


My tone? how can you put a tone to text on a screen...plus you clearly didnt read the thread title, with the letters 'CD' in it!

(BTW, the above isn't meant in a rude or aggressive way, incase it comes across that way to you)



[email protected] said:


> that right there embraces the spirit of DW, new forum members will be impressed with your response. o im not looking for it on CD...


Who's a new member?.....and *I AM* looking for it on CD though?



[email protected] said:


> i got the same, from the words written to, it came across rude.
> 
> it could have read
> 
> "Hi thanks for your help but im looking for it on CD" :thumb:


I wrote what i wrote, if someone decides to take a certain tone from what i wrote, then that is their problem surely, i didnt include a rack of exclamation marks, plus i did say it was CD i was looking for in the actual title.

If for instance, had I placed a wanted ad up for say "A pair of Black leather seats for a BMW', i wouldnt expect someone to send me a link to a pair of Cream leather seats.



Derekh929 said:


> Wow Gof fan what going on with you, you are always up for a bit of banter but we often in emails forms reply sometimes of cuff and I don't the OP poster ment to come a cross that way


No, i didnt.



-Simon- said:


> Sorry no idea where you can get this on CD, but reminded me of vol 1 which I have on vinyl...included some classic Uriah Heep


Yeah i know, i have all 3 on cassette, and i didnt know you could get them on CD either until i saw Volume 3 on CD on ebay, and have since bought Volume 1 aswell, but this Volume 2 seems completely non existent.

I have searched high and low, even on international websites, but it's nowhere, hence why i thought maybe a member of one of the forums i frequent may just have it somewhere


----------



## MadOnVaux!

bttt


----------



## MadOnVaux!

bttt..


----------



## MadOnVaux!

bttt please


----------



## Sparky160

If you have them on cassette already I'm sure there is a method of putting it on to your computer then burning it on to a CD?


----------



## Dixondmn

Sparky160 said:


> If you have them on cassette already I'm sure there is a method of putting it on to your computer then burning it on to a CD?


I was just about to suggest this.

It's like YouTube, I've just started downloading it, it's gonna take ages but will be worth it once i have it all on CD.


----------



## Mk3Brick

buy it on wax and you can buy a coverter that records the music and converts it to mp3.......before you say 'i want it on CD' having it in mp3 means you can play with the quality of it if your not happy with it, then burn it to disc. alot of hassle but if you really want something, you really want something. enjoy!


----------



## MadOnVaux!

Sparky160 said:


> If you have them on cassette already I'm sure there is a method of putting it on to your computer then burning it on to a CD?


Yeah there is a way, but the sound isnt great, plus I want the original CD, not an MP3/Burned CDR.



Dixondmn said:


> I was just about to suggest this.
> 
> It's like YouTube, I've just started downloading it, it's gonna take ages but will be worth it once i have it all on CD.


See above 



Mk3Brick said:


> buy it on wax and you can buy a coverter that records the music and converts it to mp3.......before you say 'i want it on CD' having it in mp3 means you can play with the quality of it if your not happy with it, then burn it to disc. alot of hassle but if you really want something, you really want something. enjoy!


Thanks for info/advice but i'll hold out for the CD.


----------



## MadOnVaux!

BUMP

Still wanting this


----------



## DJ X-Ray

I'd always go the wax route being the purist that i am.But as you have it on cassette get yourself a CD Recorder and burn it direct from your tape deck.Better than any mp3 compression,and it will only take as long as the lp lasts.I do it all the time but usually with vinyl.If you want to send me your tape ill do it for you no problem.


----------



## MadOnVaux!

Thanks DJ, but i do want the original....to go with Volumes 1 & 3


----------



## DJ X-Ray

MadOnVaux! said:


> Thanks DJ, but i do want the original....to go with Volumes 1 & 3


No worries mate,i do the same searching for certain vinyl.


----------



## tones61

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Various-M...?pt=UK_CDsDVDs_CDs_CDs_GL&hash=item45fc6beec8

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/CDs-/1769...o_id=31951&crdt=0&rt=nc&_nkw=metal+kollection

cd copy,
http://www.musicstack.com/item/132043532

your correct dude,it seems to be rare,:wave:


----------



## MadOnVaux!

tones61 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Various-M...?pt=UK_CDsDVDs_CDs_CDs_GL&hash=item45fc6beec8
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/CDs-/1769...o_id=31951&crdt=0&rt=nc&_nkw=metal+kollection
> 
> cd copy,
> http://www.musicstack.com/item/132043532
> 
> your correct dude,it seems to be rare,:wave:


It is rare, i have never actually seen the CD version of this, but it does exist!


----------



## MadOnVaux!

Bump


----------



## Craig73

Not sure what format this is in 

Metal Kollection 2


----------



## Audi m8

What about these....?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listing/B006ZYAARS/ref=dp_olp_0?ie=UTF8&condition=all

http://www.soundstagedirect.com/metal-killers-kollection-vinyl-lp.shtml

:devil:


----------



## MadOnVaux!

Audi m8 said:


> What about these....?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listing/B006ZYAARS/ref=dp_olp_0?ie=UTF8&condition=all
> 
> http://www.soundstagedirect.com/metal-killers-kollection-vinyl-lp.shtml
> 
> :devil:


Thanks, but as i have said, and it's the thread title, it's the CD (Compact Disk) version i want.



Craig73 said:


> Not sure what format this is in
> 
> Metal Kollection 2


I bought that a while back on the off chance, thinking it _may_ be what i am looking for and they hadnt listed it correctly, however i found out it is infact as it says, Metal Kollection 2, not Metal Killers Kollection 2!!

Someone must have this somewhere.


----------



## DaveyB

What a pathetic thread.


----------



## Tiggersmith

Seems to be all about getting a very rare expensive CD!


----------



## kempe

DaveyB said:


> What a pathetic thread.


Nice input there :thumb::thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux!

DaveyB said:


> What a pathetic thread.


Who asked you anyway?, IF you have no interest in this why reply in the threat, let alone a reply like that???

Thanks for nowt, prick!


----------



## MadOnVaux!

Tiggersmith said:


> Seems to be all about getting a very rare expensive CD!


It's rare yes, but not especially expensive...i got the other two for roughly a couple of quid each


----------



## Hasan1

http://www.vinyltodigital.co.uk/audio/vinyl-lp-to-cd.html

This may help


----------



## MadOnVaux!

Hasan1 said:


> http://www.vinyltodigital.co.uk/audio/vinyl-lp-to-cd.html
> 
> This may help


Thanks 

But as i have already said in this thread, it's the original CD i want, as i have Volumes 1 & 3.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Not sure where you live mate,but your best bet would be to trawl,or ring the record shops in soho like the record exchange,rough trade etc.


----------



## carl robson

Are you sure this was deffo available on cd 1986 release date I've looked but its all vinyl and cassette till later issues.


----------



## MadOnVaux!

DJ.X-Ray said:


> Not sure where you live mate,but your best bet would be to trawl,or ring the record shops in soho like the record exchange,rough trade etc.


I'm a few miles from London, i'm in Cumbria  Cheers for advice though 



carl robson said:


> Are you sure this was deffo available on cd 1986 release date I've looked but its all vinyl and cassette till later issues.


Well i've never actually seen it on CD, but it has a CD catalogue number which is 'CCS CD 134' and why would a company bring all 3 volumes out on Cassette, Vinyl but only Volumes 1 & 3 on CD??


----------



## MadOnVaux!

Still required


----------

